# overclocking geforce 7800gs+



## Tingle (Aug 29, 2006)

hi there ive been messing around with my grafiks card i have a nvidia geforce bliss 7800gs+ and am overclocking it right now im at 615 core bus and 700 MHz Memory bus.. how far can i go? i was reading that the new geforce 9600gt is at 650 core bus and 900 memory bus  btw my normal numbers are 450 core and 625 memory my tempure is around 52-56 °C gpu

btw has anyone figured out how to enter the voltage settings to overclock the cpu on a pm3m8v-h msi board? in the manual it shows the voltage settings but in the bios its not there


----------



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't answer the overclocking on the Video card 1 but I can answer the voltage 1. If you go to the menu, where on the right side you have save & exit set up and on the left side you have CMOS and BIOS settings, Press Ctrl+F1, you will see a flash for a minute, that enables the other settings such as voltages, then you just go to where you change your multipiler and you will prolly see PCI OverVoltage Control or something like that ^^


----------

